# Lacewood and ABW



## SENC (May 8, 2014)

This one is for the son of a friend and hunting partner for his college graduation. Stabilized lacewood with an ABW insert. If the insert looks familiar, it is because I stole it from the mango burl call... I decided that call needed something different, and am waiting on the finish to dry on a braz rosewood insert for it.

Photos don't do justice to lacewood - it is very cool stuff in hand. No burn lines in this call, I thought the wood spoke for itself and any additional decoration would take away from it.

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/Lacewood5_zps8dde46d0.jpg~original

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/Lacewood3_zps3e70f8ae.jpg~original

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/Lacewood4_zps5c8b87c4.jpg~original

http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/Lacewood1_zps429de37d.jpg~original

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 8, 2014)

That last picture almost does not look real.............VERY nice call now that pics are back I like Number 3

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 8, 2014)

Only one is showing up... move them perhaps?

But what I do see... I like!


----------



## manbuckwal (May 8, 2014)

Awesome Henry !!!!! Only one pic showing up . That lacewood looks very cool !!!!


----------



## SENC (May 8, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Only one is showing up... move them perhaps?
> 
> But what I do see... I like!


Thanks, Jonathan and @manbuckwal - I was messing with photobucket trying to figure out how to make the pictures smaller... unsuccesfully!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 8, 2014)

They look good big! Actually, great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 8, 2014)

The big pics are awesome !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (May 9, 2014)

Finally got them smaller.


----------



## Molokai (May 9, 2014)

That lacewood looks amazing. Nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (May 9, 2014)

Great looking call Henry!!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (May 9, 2014)

Great looking call I am loving all these old school calls that everyone is showing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (May 9, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Great looking call I am loving all these old school calls that everyone is showing.


Well you know Tommy mine are just a fake, but Henry's are the real deal old school! Awesome work Henry on this one!

Andrew

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (May 9, 2014)

Nothing fake about the one you sent me, Andrew! Nothing wrong with a mylar reed!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ghost1066 (May 9, 2014)

haddenhailers said:


> Well you know Tommy mine are just a fake, but Henry's are the real deal old school! Awesome work Henry on this one!
> 
> Andrew


Yeah Andrew we all wish ours could be as fake as yours . You are too funny. Both of you turn amazing calls, I learned to blow old school calls like Olt's, Yentzen, even old Chick Majors that is why I love seeing these.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (May 9, 2014)

SENC said:


> Nothing fake about the one you sent me, Andrew! Nothing wrong with a mylar reed!


Y'all know what I mean. My call is a play off a traditional design and what I love about your calls Henry is that they take a step back in their internals, but a huge step forward with insane burls! 

I appreciate all the kid words from you Henry and you tommy! I've really gotten into this shape of calls!

Andrew


----------

